# DSP tuner in Minnesota?



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

I am doing a spring build in a few months and am currently shopping around for someone to tune my Zapco Z8 after I've installed my setup. I'll be running a 3way active front stage with 2 12" subwoofers in the rear. Any and all help would be much appreciated  Thanks!

Edit: I am also looking for someone locally to build me a set of a-pillars for my 2002 Trailblazer!


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

I live in Plymouth and could lend you a ear. Compensation wont be necessary.


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

boarder124 said:


> I live in Plymouth and could lend you a ear. Compensation wont be necessary.


xD that would be wonderful!!! Have you ever tuned a DSP before? The Z8 is a parametric EQ which I have no experience with personally. I drive to the Plymouth area at least once a week, so come spring time I would love your help. I'll buy you a case of beer for your time, if nothing else. It's the Minnesota way


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Check out Sound Connection in St. Cloud or Brainerd. These guys are top notch.


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

trumpet said:


> Check out Sound Connection in St. Cloud or Brainerd. These guys are top notch.


I've checked them out thoroughly, that's where I plan to buy my speakers for front stage  However, tuning my DSP I would like to learn. So a more hands on experience would be beneficial. I may have Sound Connection build my a-pillars but would rather pay a fellow enthusiast to do them out of his garage lol


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

While I'm not that great at - made big strides recently though - it I'd love to be involved. I'll be in Minneapolis around NYE.


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

sirbOOm said:


> While I'm not that great at - made big strides recently though - it I'd love to be involved. I'll be in Minneapolis around NYE.


While I'm very appreciative of your offer, this unfortunately won't work  I don't have my electrical setup, front stage picked out, nor sub box designed. This is my winter project for spring install. Thanks for looking out!


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

bump


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

Sound connection is in my home town in St. Joseph. They run there shop out of a couple little buildings off of cr75. I have stopped in there once or twice over all the years ive lived there and was never really impressed by them in any way. They had a little bit of okay stock on hand but that was about it. I cant speak for there installing abilities but they seem ok. They always have seemed to focus on auto accessory's more than audio


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

I used to use a ppi dcx-730 6 channel dsp a long time ago. Very similar to the older zapco units and i use foobar2k on my computer on a regular basis. I have used a bunch of 3-way hu's in my cars too. Im using an eclipse cd8443 at the moment. Im not the greatest with an eq but i usually can get a car sounding pretty good without much of it.


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

boarder124 said:


> I used to use a ppi dcx-730 6 channel dsp a long time ago. Very similar to the older zapco units and i use foobar2k on my computer on a regular basis. I have used a bunch of 3-way hu's in my cars too. Im using an eclipse cd8443 at the moment. Im not the greatest with an eq but i usually can get a car sounding pretty good without much of it.


I drove to Saint Joe this morning after work! Turns out we live a hop-skip-and-a-jump from one another  This pleases me very much lol. I thought this whole area was lost to one note bassheads! Your help would be much appreciated, even if it's only early EQ tuning. As for Sound Connection, I wasn't much impressed either. When you can walk in and talk circles around the employees you know you're in the wrong place.. I may have them do my pillars but Mach 1 in Hopkins has some amazing demo vehicles I checked out last week. I like their work. PM me, let's keep in touch. I'd like to hear about your setup and give you the ideals behind mine


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

peenemunde said:


> I drove to Saint Joe this morning after work! Turns out we live a hop-skip-and-a-jump from one another  This pleases me very much lol. I thought this whole area was lost to one note bassheads! Your help would be much appreciated, even if it's only early EQ tuning. As for Sound Connection, I wasn't much impressed either. When you can walk in and talk circles around the employees you know you're in the wrong place.. I may have them do my pillars but Mach 1 in Hopkins has some amazing demo vehicles I checked out last week. I like their work. PM me, let's keep in touch. I'd like to hear about your setup and give you the ideals behind mine


The man to talk to at Sound Connection in St. Joseph is Mike Schwitz. Here's some info about his background:
Mike Schwitz - Sound Connection Inc - St. Joseph, MN - 12+ years professional installation experience, ME-Mag Top 100 Installers, ME-Mag Top 50 retailer, 3x USACi World Finals Judge, 4 years USACi SPL Judge (Upper Midwest), multiple SEMA builds for optima batteries, Specializing in custom fabrication, SQ and SPL builds, multiple USACi State records and builds. ME Mag Top 100 Installer 2013. ME Mag Top 50 Retailer 2013.

I'm very surprised to read your reaction to your visit to his store.


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

trumpet said:


> The man to talk to at Sound Connection in St. Joseph is Mike Schwitz. Here's some info about his background:
> Mike Schwitz - Sound Connection Inc - St. Joseph, MN - 12+ years professional installation experience, ME-Mag Top 100 Installers, ME-Mag Top 50 retailer, 3x USACi World Finals Judge, 4 years USACi SPL Judge (Upper Midwest), multiple SEMA builds for optima batteries, Specializing in custom fabrication, SQ and SPL builds, multiple USACi State records and builds. ME Mag Top 100 Installer 2013. ME Mag Top 50 Retailer 2013.
> 
> I'm very surprised to read your reaction to your visit to his store.


TBH, I almost bought Mikes full SQ setup as he's decided to switch over to SPL comps again  He seems like a good guy and very knowledgeable in his field. I would be lucky to have him build my pillars and tune my setup afterward. The only problem is, I cannot guarantee my work to be done by him as the shop is constantly busy. And I've encountered some of the "Sound Connection" teams work that seemed rushed and half-assed :/ Put it this way, I spent a few hours in the Sound Connection store over the past months and was more impressed by my 45mins at Mach 1 in Hopkins


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

May have found someone to build my a-pillars! It's a guy I know personally. I showed him the logistics of what I need and he said he would have no problem helping me out  Now, if I can talk Mike from Sound Connection into tuning my DSP I'll be set lol!

Of course, this is after I finish buying my gear and all that jazz


----------



## 24th-Alchemist (Jun 16, 2011)

FWIW I think the folks at Mach 1 in Hopkins are good. I've listened to some of their cars and they seemed excellent to me.

I had them listen to my aluminum cone 7" illuminators running through a DSP processor I built (see DIYMA here). I put a mic on my car and happened to know that there were some problems around 6K, probably because of the tweeters' mounting locations (close to sails). One of the guys at Mach 1 listens to my car and right away starts asking what tweeters I'm using (these), because he doesn't like what he's hearing in the 6K region. Pretty amazing ears, I have no idea how someone could pinpoint a problem like that without measurement devices.


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

24th-Alchemist said:


> FWIW I think the folks at Mach 1 in Hopkins are good. I've listened to some of their cars and they seemed excellent to me.
> 
> I had them listen to my aluminum cone 7" illuminators running through a DSP processor I built (see DIYMA here). I put a mic on my car and happened to know that there were some problems around 6K, probably because of the tweeters' mounting locations (close to sails). One of the guys at Mach 1 listens to my car and right away starts asking what tweeters I'm using (these), because he doesn't like what he's hearing in the 6K region. Pretty amazing ears, I have no idea how someone could pinpoint a problem like that without measurement devices.


Well, that has me sold  the manager at Mach 1 was hyping his best tuning guy a bit, at first I wasn't so sure. Now, I'll be happy to pay whatever to have him tune my setup. I however, am still searching for someone locally to teach me the ways of DSP tuning. That's a skill I would love to practice for years and years!


----------



## silence (Dec 20, 2014)

Did this all get sorted out? Who did you wind up going with?


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm waiting until spring for my install  Still on edge about who I want to tune my setup.. I'm now using a DRZ9255 instead of the Z8 for processing. I would love if someone local to MN wanted to show me the ropes 

I'll bring a case of beer and my cleanest learning trousers


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

Didn't realize there were so many Minnie folks here. I'm in Plymouth and work downtown. New to the state, moved here from CT in August.

There is a Team GZ guy in Anoca...maybe he can help out.


----------



## silence (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm pretty sure no one down here in Rochester is here??? I got out of the scene for the most part when I moved down here. I started in Phoenix and each move has been a step down.

I don't know any magic tricks, but I have the IASCA CD and have listened a lot. I'll be messing with my own car come spring too (which is going to be a handful with HLCDs, sealed midbass enclosures, a 10" sub up front, 15s IB, and 8" rear fill, vintage DSP and IDX24/IDQ31). If nothing else I'd be happy to listen and talk.

If you need anything fabricated- then I do know some tricks at least sometimes.


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

silence said:


> I'm pretty sure no one down here in Rochester is here??? I got out of the scene for the most part when I moved down here. I started in Phoenix and each move has been a step down.
> 
> I don't know any magic tricks, but I have the IASCA CD and have listened a lot. I'll be messing with my own car come spring too (which is going to be a handful with HLCDs, sealed midbass enclosures, a 10" sub up front, 15s IB, and 8" rear fill, vintage DSP and IDX24/IDQ31). If nothing else I'd be happy to listen and talk.
> 
> If you need anything fabricated- then I do know some tricks at least sometimes.


That would be wonderful  
I've got a good grasp of where to start, Xover wise and whatnot. I've read a bit on tuning the DRZ and it seems fairly straight forward. But this is my first SQ build and would like some knowledge behind the madness! lol

I'll be installing a full security system before any of my gear is going into the car. Don't trust my shady neighborhood to leave well enough alone. Better safe than sorry


----------



## silence (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected]

Send me a message. I get a bit busy bike racing in the Spring, but plan to quit my full time job (which is one of the reasons I'm getting back into audio a bit more).

I have not tuned the DRZ either. I used to run the 945mp and 5.1 processor for years though- I'm absolutely certain that the DRZ you have is about as good as it gets!


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

sunshinefc3s said:


> Didn't realize there were so many Minnie folks here. I'm in Plymouth and work downtown. New to the state, moved here from CT in August.
> 
> There is a Team GZ guy in Anoca...maybe he can help out.


That's very intriguing! I find myself around Anoka quite often. Driving to Denny's in Rogers at 4am is a frequent burn cruise for me  

If you find out anything else about this guy from GZ, I would appreciate knowing of this fella


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey Hows it going Minnesota guys ??? would be nice to get to hear some SQ cars in area, did you get it done yet peenemunde ?


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

iroller said:


> Hey Hows it going Minnesota guys ??? would be nice to get to hear some SQ cars in area, did you get it done yet peenemunde ?


I haven't started my install yet, unfortunately
However, it is SOOOO close I can taste it

I've bought my alarm, have all of my gear and install accessories. I broke my hand about a month ago and it's left me out of work :/ 
When I get all my ducks in a row, I plan on doing the alarm/deadening in one day. Then tackling the H/U, wire running, and big 3 the next day. When that's situated I'll go to speaker positioning (tweet/midrange)

After that, start my tuning process  Should be tons of fun


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

BTW, I love how this has become a MINNESOTA's hang-out thread

Now if only the admin's would change the thread name to "Minnesota's Finest"


----------



## Tom Westling (Feb 13, 2011)

Add another Minnesota guy to the mix. I just worked with my son to build a system with a Mosconi 4 to 6 dsp and would love to compare notes on tuning and get some expert opinions on my son's system tune. Let me know when you get the system built.


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

MN ppl...I need to borrow a 12" prefab box to test a sub. Can come pickup. Favor pays a 6-pack of beer. Who's got one laying around in northwest metro?


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

sunshinefc3s said:


> MN ppl...I need to borrow a 12" prefab box to test a sub. Can come pickup. Favor pays a 6-pack of beer. Who's got one laying around in northwest metro?


I have all sorts of boxes and wires and misc stuff. 



I could always use another set of ears for tuning  
I am 7/8 finished with my build see here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/168402-1993-infiniti-j30-4-way-active-install-og-ppi-powerclass-amps-more.html


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

EriCCirE said:


> I have all sorts of boxes and wires and misc stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check pms.


----------



## bilbo6209 (Oct 12, 2015)

Well being that this has become the MN thread I'll chime in too  

Im in the Brooklyn Park area I will be starting my build sometime in the next couple months. This will be my first "real" build and Im sure an extra set of ears might come in handy when it comes to tuning


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

bilbo6209 said:


> Well being that this has become the MN thread I'll chime in too
> 
> Im in the Brooklyn Park area I will be starting my build sometime in the next couple months. This will be my first "real" build and Im sure an extra set of ears might come in handy when it comes to tuning


Good bump, nearly forgot about this one! 

I've been teaching myself how to tune for the last year and boy have the hours tweaking and learning from my mistakes really paid off. Before my install I was afraid to have spent all this time and effort expecting greatness, only to fail in the tuning department. Before winter hit, this went into the winter rig; DEX-P1R, Aurasound Whispers, Dayton RS180 7" midbass, a pair of IDQ 15v2, and two old school JBL Crown amps. This was all extra gear sitting in my collection, so I decided to put it to use. I spent hours in frozen parkinglots with the heat cranked. learning the in's and out's of each setting/EQ band. Focusing on L/R balance and staging with T/A. Adjusting the driver's seat so the dash wasn't obstructing my sound... lol, I know.. I'm no longer afraid of failing in the tuning department. It ended up fairly dialed in for my liking and I was happy with it. Then I sold the JBL amps and ID subs, and inadvertantly lost my DSP settings... So now I basically need to start over with half the power, and a different sub stage


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

I install at the biggest company here in Minnesota (3 stores) - send me a pm for custom work and tuning . Can send pics of my work!


----------



## danny7468 (Mar 5, 2018)

What products do you carry? Looking to change from what what I have to some bigger, better and louder. I have all hertz and Audison at the moment


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Bump the thread!

I believe I have my crossovers dialed in, and ready to start adjusting the EQ. Who has a mic/critical set of ears?


----------



## RollerGuy (Jul 3, 2018)

Hey, guys.

I'm new to running an active setup and was in a position to get my hands on a JL VXi on launch day. I was hoping that the dealer in Hopkins, who also did my install, would be willing to give me a hands on walk through of the basics. They did not however and I've taken it on by myself. Their "lead tuner" lost all credibility with me when I took delivery of my tune and noticed that he dialed things in with the HU crossovers on, which just seems lazy to me and also kind've defeats the purpose of having a dsp imo. I might be wrong there, idk, but I have generally grown very sour on them.

After reading and watching a few videos, I got to a point where I feel somewhat satisfied but I feel it could be dialed in a bit better using the tools of the trade, and not just my untrained ear. 

I'm looking for a hobbyist in the west metro willing to sit down for an hour or two and share some hands on knowledge, tricks and techniques to for tuning with the tools. Bring your own, or I would pony up for some budget friendly pieces. 

I could find another shop in the area, but having a day job and kids makes it difficult to find time during normal shop hours, so the evening would an ideal time. I'm not looking for handouts here, I'm looking to learn and I'm willing to compensate someone with the time and patience to teach.

TL;DR 

Help me tune my system!


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I’ve dealt with biker brah in person he’s a legit guy and the work I saw in his car was good. He works at Mach 1 in tonka i believe. The owner there has some pretty good tuning skills from what I have heard. I currently live in Eau Claire and have a real good tuner here by the name of Peter Holm. 

That being said I’m moving back to the cities soon and it would be cool to meet some sq car audio guys . Car audio is pretty dead where I live now.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

RollerGuy said:


> Hey, guys.
> 
> I'm new to running an active setup and was in a position to get my hands on a JL VXi on launch day. I was hoping that the dealer in Hopkins, who also did my install, would be willing to give me a hands on walk through of the basics. They did not however and I've taken it on by myself. Their "lead tuner" lost all credibility with me when I took delivery of my tune and noticed that he dialed things in with the HU crossovers on, which just seems lazy to me and also kind've defeats the purpose of having a dsp imo. I might be wrong there, idk, but I have generally grown very sour on them.
> 
> ...


What shop was this ? I’ll be moving back to MN soon and have some options for good tuners for ya.


----------



## ScaryfatkidGT (Mar 31, 2012)

RollerGuy said:


> Hey, guys.
> 
> I'm new to running an active setup and was in a position to get my hands on a JL VXi on launch day. I was hoping that the dealer in Hopkins, who also did my install, would be willing to give me a hands on walk through of the basics. They did not however and I've taken it on by myself. Their "lead tuner" lost all credibility with me when I took delivery of my tune and noticed that he dialed things in with the HU crossovers on, which just seems lazy to me and also kind've defeats the purpose of having a dsp imo. I might be wrong there, idk, but I have generally grown very sour on them.
> 
> ...





rob3980 said:


> I’ve dealt with biker brah in person he’s a legit guy and the work I saw in his car was good. He works at Mach 1 in tonka i believe. The owner there has some pretty good tuning skills from what I have heard. I currently live in Eau Claire and have a real good tuner here by the name of Peter Holm.
> 
> That being said I’m moving back to the cities soon and it would be cool to meet some sq car audio guys . Car audio is pretty dead where I live now.





rob3980 said:


> What shop was this ? I’ll be moving back to MN soon and have some options for good tuners for ya.


Assuming he's talking about Mach 1 Hopkins, I just went to the Richfield location, bought some subs from the now closed Hopkins location (They are all in Richfield now) but they seem weird to me too, ADAMANT on ONLY using Audison processing... tell me to stop reading on the internet and only listen to them... always a red flag for me... originally went there cuz the installers in Rochester are a joke.

People still need a DSP tuned?


----------

